# Some Mice here at Kruzo



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Reds








































































Fawn




































Himilars






















































Cinnamon



























Fuzzy (yes i'm aware of the small eye syndrome in my most recent PEW fuzzies, its normal of a fuzzy line so many generations on and will require some delicate out crossing, it does not however effect the health of the animal in any other way)






















































Young pregnant doe due any day now









Sable doe bred to sable buck, gave birth last night









Self choc doe, bred to a blue variegated buck, gave birth last night to a large litter i will take down once markings begin to show!


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Nice mice, especially like the cinnamon


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

I love the pics showing the colour variation in your reds. The dark one is stunning. The himalayan mice are beautiful as well. Great pics!

What colour is the doe in the first of the 3 pics of pregnant does?


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Possibly some sort of poor chin or dilute agouti i'd imagine, breeding her will allow me to see by what she produces hopefully


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I love the second fuzzy pic..they are like "EW! Who's poo is this??!"

Besides the humor, the reds are very stunning and I admire the fuzzy h's overall condition.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I really like the red agouti; it's so rich and warm. Oddly, I don't find the darker of the reds that appealing, but I like the lighter ones.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

gorgeous mice, love the reds and cinnamons.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

tinyhartmouseries said:


> I love the second fuzzy pic..they are like "EW! Who's poo is this??!"
> 
> Besides the humor, the reds are very stunning and I admire the fuzzy h's overall condition.


Hehe i only just noticed that, like someone passed by and dropped a curler and they're all squinting because of the stench :lol:


----------

